# help ! help ! bryston 4b content



## ssdeluxe

Hello everyone, my bryston 4B needs some repair, and its just not practical for me to get out to peterborough to Bryston (and the repair would probably cost me as much as I paid for the 4B)

Does anyone know of a power amp repair person in gta that could help me with my bryston 4B ????


thank you...thankyou...in advance if anyone has some ideas.

have a gr8 day


----------



## gtrguy

Hey ssdeluxe- if I'm not mistaken Bryston has a 20 year parts and labour warranty... the repair would probably be free, all you would have to pay is the cost to ship it to them, they pay return shipping. Plus if the amp was made before 2006, you don't even need the original receipt.


gtrguy


----------



## Sneaky

What is wrong with it? The last time my power amp died it turned out to be just the power switch.


----------



## bleedingfingers

What gtrguy say's is true if you send it to them they will rebuild it and it will come back like new .
They have probably the best warranty in the business.

cheers B.


----------



## ssdeluxe

thanks gents ! sorry....forgot to mention I already approached bryston, they said it was out of warranty range, so its an older one with the old rounded script and chrome handles......I was still thinking "geeez guys, you could still do it and make a customer happy"......but instead they quoted me over 500.00 to do "their updateing service".....so that's just out of the question.

my brother who builds tube amps had a go @ it, he's a tube expert, but admittedly finds solid state devices more difficult to repair, he couldn't nail down the problem (intermittent ground buzz.......then one side shorted and blew out his test spkr....and he cannot find out why........well he just had a baby, so I won't bug him any further.....need to find a tech !) 

and those old ones are very hard to work on, you have to take everything apart including several of the pc boards......what a pain.

anyhoo, if anybody knows anyone reputable who can service solid state amps of this calibre, pls let me know !!


----------



## Guest

Maybe try Wild Bill? If he can't do it, I'll be he knows someone who can...


----------



## ssdeluxe

Thanks Ian, I hadn't thought of that ! I'll try him and see what he sais.


----------



## Guest

No sweat. Nice amp BTW. My old man did the house in 2B's many years ago. The day he got his system setup was a great day for rock and roll in our house. Not so great a day for the neighbours who liked peace and quiet. :smile:


----------



## ssdeluxe

nice amps. but a hernia waiting to happen.....jeeeeezus heaviey mofo's 

got a hold of Bill, and he is taking on the challenge. rock on 


2b's are awesome as well. pound for pound; best studio grade amps going...you could do better............but you'd have to spend dbl...........I doubt it would be much better


----------



## montreal

*spare 4b parts*

hey,
i've got a few 4b parts in a box if you need parts...you are welcome to them if they'll help...i think they are mostly spare amp modules...somebody stole all my vintage 4b's a few years ago so i don't need the parts...i am in the carlaw/lakeshore area....


----------



## ssdeluxe

thank you kindly Montreal for such a kind offer !..... I may take you up , I'll just need to hear back from Wild Bill, and see what the prognosis is!? .....thank you very much. I'll PM you in any event, thanks again .


----------



## spaldingz

*bryston repair is in rexdale not peterborough*

steven my suggestion is that you pay bryston to recondition. when there done it will basically be a new amp. get back to me if your not going to repair id be willing to purchase. in regard to brystons 20 year warranty this was actually a downgrade. before this announcement brystons unadvertised in house policy was to fix everything for free. this policy was integral in establishing their reputation ie wow my amp had a 5 year warranty and they not only repaired my 15 year old amp they brought it back up to spec for free. this situation obviously could not go on forever. hope you post how this worked out. [email protected]


----------



## ssdeluxe

thanks Ron, much appreciated, unfortunately the repair dept is still in Peterborough, as you mentioned to me in our phone call, and these are a super-bitch to work on, but Wild Bill is going to have a go, gawd bless em'  !

I'll report back how things go, thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

